# help with code - use for Retrolisthesis



## misstigris (Mar 9, 2010)

What would be the correct code to use for "Retrolisthesis L3?


----------



## lovetocode (Mar 9, 2010)

Look in your ICD-9 book under Spondylolisthesis.  Your code will be 756.12 if it is congenital or 738.4 if acquired, degenerative, or traumatic.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 16, 2010)

I received this information from another source. The American Society of Anesthesiology said to use *738.5* since 738.4 is for anterior listhesis whereas retrolisthesis is a posterior slipage.


----------

